# Internet gear



## Lowrange (Feb 28, 2020)

Has anyone ever shopped live like a Viking.com for gear. Came across some of his YouTube videos today Promoting this website.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2020)

Lowrange said:


> Has anyone ever shopped live like a Viking.com for gear. Came across some of his YouTube videos today Promoting this website.



If you saw a video on YouTube advertising how to obtain illegal painkillers or cocaine, would you think that was a safe source?


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 28, 2020)

Lowrange said:


> Has anyone ever shopped live like a Viking.com for gear. Came across some of his YouTube videos today Promoting this website.



Let's think long and hard on this ........


----------

